

I know you won’t Read This - mxpatel29
http://blog.raavel.com/2013/09/17/read-this/

======
lutusp
I didn't read it. Reverse psychology is a chancy business.

~~~
mxpatel29
maybe the title is not the best - but its worth a read

------
busterzzz
I read it. The article actually makes a good point regarding formatting an
article.

